

MySQL 5.5.12 for macports, stay bleeding edge. - zquestz
https://github.com/zquestz/ports

======
zbowling
or you know..

1\. install homebrew, 2\. type `homebrew edit mysql' 3\. change 5.5.10 to
5.5.12 4\. brew install mysql

[https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/blob/master/Library/Formula...](https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/blob/master/Library/Formula/mysql.rb)

~~~
zquestz
Yep and install all binaries as your active user... and have non-traditional
cellar based installs...

~~~
zbowling
the binaries don't install as the active user for me... also it's Mac OSX, so
I hope you aren't installing on OSX for a production server environment. I use
mine as a development environment only so I don't really care much what user
it runs under locally.

Also being in Cellar doesn't effect much for me. easy to change prefix on
things if they really complain.

~~~
zquestz
Wow, powerful assumptions. Of course I wouldn't use it in a server
environment. I just prefer ports. Been using them on bsd for years, just what
I like.

